# Looking to buy Brazilian Black Tarantulas



## CR33P3R (May 9, 2012)

I am looking for an adult female and an adult male brazilian black tarantula (g.pulchra). 

I am in the U.S. please message me your price if you are selling one or both of the above and are willing to ship to California. I am an experienced tarantula keeper so it will be in good hands. You can email me at [email protected] if you are not signed up in this forum. Thanks so much!


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

i refuse to believe that you cannot source this on your own continent... however if you prefer to source from this country and are willing to pay the extortionate shipping costs your best off trying the classifieds section :2thumb:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

This has got to be the most expensive pair of G pulchra ever ! ! 
I cant see there being much change out of £1,000 after import/export licences and freight.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Could be a government official trying to catch someone out :whistling2:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

He might be hoping for US people to read it, as a lot of American forums I see also have English people posting


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CR33P3R (May 9, 2012)

You guys seriously have no idea how much trouble I am having finding these in the U.S. I am all over arachnoboards and have called just about every local shop and tons of vendors at pet shows and haven't found any adults under $250. They seem to be much more common in the UK which is the reason I came to this forum... I didn't realize shipping was so much. Probably should have checked that first. :blush: Silly me.
And I am a she, not a he. Not that it really matters but just saying.


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

CR33P3R said:


> You guys seriously have no idea how much trouble I am having finding these in the U.S. I am all over arachnoboards and have called just about every local shop and tons of vendors at pet shows and haven't found any adults under $250. They seem to be much more common in the UK which is the reason I came to this forum... I didn't realize shipping was so much. Probably should have checked that first. :blush: Silly me.
> And I am a she, not a he. Not that it really matters but just saying.


[For Sale:] g pulchras and other ts

No worries


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

My apologies, thought you were male. But i was on your side ;-)


----------



## CR33P3R (May 9, 2012)

Yes I've seen that. I'm looking for adults though. Ready to breed fully grown adults.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

No reputable seller is going to brown-box tarantulas from the UK to the US. Not after what happened to a certain German dealer a few years ago!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

And adults are not exactly cheap over here either, that's if you can find them. $250 may seem a lot, but it's cheap compared to what you'd pay to get one from the UK, and from the sound of it you'd easily make your money back if you breed them, may take a while though as they're slow growers!


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

CR33P3R said:


> Yes I've seen that. I'm looking for adults though. Ready to breed fully grown adults.


Well sorry to say but your Gunna be hard pressed to find someone willing to part with a breeding pair of pulchra due to the fact they're such slow growers. 

Ass backwards raising a T like that from sling-adult to sell on for a tiny profit.

If you're not willing to raise them I suggest looking for a new specie to breed.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

what happened to the german breeder?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Getting bummed as we speak


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

:gasp:


----------

